# I'm heavy again



## pickleman357 (Jun 16, 2007)

Well, I'm back up to 260 and I missed my belly. What do you think?

Its really squishy and fun to play with.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 16, 2007)

Very yummy pics! thanks for sharing!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 16, 2007)

You look great! 

One thing I love is including your face in the shots. More guys should include the whole package. (Not THE package, fellas.  )


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 16, 2007)

Looking good 

I like your smile that I see in your avatar best


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 16, 2007)

No one will read beyond "include the whole package." If we have an upshot in seatbacks in the full upright position, I'm laying it on you, TSL!!! 



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You look great!
> 
> One thing I love is including your face in the shots. More guys should include the whole package. (Not THE package, fellas.  )


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks to all of you

And of course I'm going to show the world my face. I want fat to be accepted and put on the cover of Cosmo, so I'm definatly not a closet fatty

Here's a question, what other kind of pics would you like to see of me?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 17, 2007)

pickleman357 said:


> Thanks to all of you
> 
> And of course I'm going to show the world my face. I want fat to be accepted and put on the cover of Cosmo, so I'm definatly not a closet fatty
> 
> Here's a question, what other kind of pics would you like to see of me?


*
thanks 4 sharing the gorgeous belly / body with FACE PIC :smitten: 
i love pics with too tight..too short shirts and low slung jeans / khakis if you are taking requests *


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jun 17, 2007)

I'll go for parts. First... how can you be a closet fatty? It shows! 

Now... face pics... well it appears that everyone wants to see more of that so I'm in  .

And for HDANGEL: I have TONS of too short T-Shirts (no jeans or khakis tho :doh: ) so, if you want I'll take a too-short-shirt-face-and-belly pic hehe (maybe that could be another category of pic? we could open a thread just for pics like that :happy: :bounce: )


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 18, 2007)

StridentDionysus said:


> I'll go for parts. First... how can you be a closet fatty? It shows!


Several reasons
- Hide it behind big t-shirts, sweaters
- suck it in
- be shy to admit that you like your fat.


> Now... face pics... well it appears that everyone wants to see more of that so I'm in  .


I'll get on that

Here's a thought too... Any one want to see eating pics? I have a huge mouth and can put quite a bit food in it at once. Any takers?


----------



## cammy (Jun 18, 2007)

Fat and happy! Love that in a man. Thanx for the pics!


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 18, 2007)

There ya go. Any other ideas?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 18, 2007)

pickleman357 said:


> There ya go. Any other ideas?




Hubba hubba...... you're certainly a nice looking man


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 19, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hubba hubba...... you're certainly a nice looking man



Thank you.

I'm actually going to a BBW get together this sunday, should I wear something tight or nicely fitting?

What should I wear?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 19, 2007)

A slightly tight tshirt tucked into a pair of jeans is very hot. If the shirt is like half a size too small and outlines your shape, it looks so hot.

Either that or a polo shirt. The combination of preppy/conservative with a big gut is quite sexy. (In my humble opinion.)


----------



## cammy (Jun 19, 2007)

the tight polo shirt tucked in with your jeans below your belly would be sooo sexy...my vote is definately with LoveBHMs.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 19, 2007)

pickleman357 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm actually going to a BBW get together this sunday, should I wear something tight or nicely fitting?
> 
> *What should I wear*?




"cause every girl's crazy about a sharp-dressed man..."  

kind of dressy is nice- a man neatly dressed in slacks and a nice shirt always catches my attention


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 19, 2007)

How about a short-sleeve button shirt that's a little too tight so the buttons might burst around my tummy. Add that with a nice pair of slacks... and maybe a vest... but probably not. It might get too hot. 

... I'm not sure I even I own a polo shirt


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 19, 2007)

What do ya think?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 20, 2007)

*I thinks that the pickleman fills a shirt out very nicely and is amazingly delicious EYE CANDY:smitten: *


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 20, 2007)

Well, I went to a buffet last night and I'm now 262 and growing. MMMmm this feels so good.

So showing up to a BBW get-together like that would be good?


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 20, 2007)

Here are some other outfits











I think this shirt is too tight







I'z gotz rollz


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 20, 2007)

pickleman357 said:


> Here are some other outfits



I think you look really good in this shirt- the jeans are nice enough but if you have some dressier ones that might not hurt (I'm a lady that notices the dressier clothes) 
Just my two cents.....


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 20, 2007)

Nicer pants? Like dress slacks? Cause I don't own any other jeans that fit anymore.


----------



## one_shy_writer (Jun 21, 2007)

I think the jeans are fine. Depending on how laid-back the event you're attending is, I wouldn't want to wear clothes TOO nice because then I'd stand out as perhaps uptight. But that's just me obsessing over details.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 21, 2007)

pickleman357 said:


> Nicer pants? Like dress slacks? Cause I don't own any other jeans that fit anymore.



I like slacks or khakis- if you have them  

IF you go that route, why not post pics of the outfit here for everyone? Perhaps have two shots of the shirt tucked and untucked?


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 21, 2007)

Ask an you shall recieve.
Thoughts?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh my...............:wubu: 

I definitely prefer the black pants..... and tucked in or left out both look good to me though if have to choose I like the shirt out 



Ladies, what do the rest of you think?


----------



## one_shy_writer (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, fine, make a liar out of me! GO WITH THE BLACK PANTS. Tucked in, I prefer. Very, VERY nice.


----------

